# First attempt DIY



## yolandre

Good day to all,

Apologies in advance if you find this boring – I noticed so many DIY starters posting similar requests...

After spending time researching the DIY topic I now want to get my hands dirty and need some guidance from the experienced DIY folk prior to ordering.

My day-to-day flavors are from the Vape King house brand: Blueberry; Creme Soda; French Strawberry; Menthol Ice; Mojito; Raspberry Rush & Watermelon. I also took a liking in three liquids produced by Vapetec under the “Craving” brand: Eid Milk (custard-vanilla); Nutty Joe (caramel-coffee-cappuccino-nut) & Pappa Smurf (liquorice-mint).

Taking my current flavors into consideration I decided to start with: 1) an ice-mint; 2) a caramel-coffee-cappuccino; 3) a custard-vanilla and 4) any good fresh fruity base flavor.

I found quite a couple of recipes, but noted that not all recipes were rated. Please can someone help with matching or rating?

Berry Breeze (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-menthol-mint-recipes.t26651/page-2#post-456325)
Bruised Berry Ice (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-menthol-mint-recipes.t26651/page-3#post-462379)
Creamy Caramel Custard (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-dessert-candy-recipes.t26446/#post-417166)
Fisherman's Friend (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-menthol-mint-recipes.t26651/page-5#post-499274)
Kool Beans (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-menthol-mint-recipes.t26651/#post-424728)
Mojito Havana 01 (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-beverage-recipes.t25792/#post-400673)
Mooses Creamy Coffee (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-beverage-recipes.t25792/page-3#post-421271)
Vanilla Custard (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-dessert-candy-recipes.t26446/page-3#post-425996)

Thanks in advance!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

yolandre said:


> Good day to all,
> 
> Apologies in advance if you find this boring – I noticed so many DIY starters posting similar requests...
> 
> After spending time researching the DIY topic I now want to get my hands dirty and need some guidance from the experienced DIY folk prior to ordering.
> 
> My day-to-day flavors are from the Vape King house brand: Blueberry; Creme Soda; French Strawberry; Menthol Ice; Mojito; Raspberry Rush & Watermelon. I also took a liking in three liquids produced by Vapetec under the “Craving” brand: Eid Milk (custard-vanilla); Nutty Joe (caramel-coffee-cappuccino-nut) & Pappa Smurf (liquorice-mint).
> 
> Taking my current flavors into consideration I decided to start with: 1) an ice-mint; 2) a caramel-coffee-cappuccino; 3) a custard-vanilla and 4) any good fresh fruity base flavor.
> 
> I found quite a couple of recipes, but noted that not all recipes were rated. Please can someone help with matching or rating?
> 
> Berry Breeze (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-menthol-mint-recipes.t26651/page-2#post-456325)
> Bruised Berry Ice (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-menthol-mint-recipes.t26651/page-3#post-462379)
> Creamy Caramel Custard (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-dessert-candy-recipes.t26446/#post-417166)
> Fisherman's Friend (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-menthol-mint-recipes.t26651/page-5#post-499274)
> Kool Beans (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-menthol-mint-recipes.t26651/#post-424728)
> Mojito Havana 01 (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-beverage-recipes.t25792/#post-400673)
> Mooses Creamy Coffee (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-beverage-recipes.t25792/page-3#post-421271)
> Vanilla Custard (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-dessert-candy-recipes.t26446/page-3#post-425996)
> 
> Thanks in advance!



@yolandre - from your list, I have mixed the Bruised Berry Ice. I have been meaning to remix this and try to up the fruits, but I have not gotten around to it. It is a good vape, but I defenitely want more fruit in it. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB

I would base it on the recipes with the most used concentrates. For eg, the one caramel custard uses TFA Caramel Candy, a flavour that is hardly used ever. To buy that flavour, on the basis of it being in one juice that you might like, is a risk. Maybe make a list of the concentrates used, head over to the AllTheFlavors flavour search page, enter each flavour and see which ones are used a lot. That way, if you don't like the juice, at least you have other options to mix.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Spyro

I'm a little confused about liquorice mint being papasmurf? If you're talking about VapeMob Papasmurf then the profile is mainly blueberries.

If you are interested in that, then I found a pretty bang on recipe. If it's liquorice and mint then I can't help.

VM Papasmurf:
8% Hangsen - Blueberry
3% FW - White Grape
2% TFA - Acia

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Hi @yolandre 

Congrats on your DIY initiatives and i wish you well with it
Its great fun but dont be depsondent if it takes some time to get it going and find recipes that you like

I am a DIY noob but I have mixed Bruised Berry Ice and i definitely give it a thumbs up
Have finished my bottle i mixed and will mix it again
Big ups to the recipe creator @rogue zombie

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

just gooi

ry4 double(tfa) - 5%
vbic (tfa) - 2%

...life's what you make it

@Paul33

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Time flies @yolandre. Posted that Mojito Havana recipe in July 2016. One of the few juices from that time that HRH and I still vape. It has stood the test of time for us.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## yolandre

Many thanks to all viewers, but in particular:

@iDad: Noted with appreciation, I'll up the fruits slightly and share the result on the forum.

@RicjJB: Thanks for the pointer, my son is advising the same. Admittedly I got my flavours a bit mixed up and the flavour I was trying to make compares better with Milkmaid.

@Spyro: Apologies for the confusion in respect of the "liquorice-mint" in Papa Smurf and thanks a stack for sharing the Papa Smurf recipe - it is exactly what I was looking for.

@Silver: Thanks for the encouraging comment - coming from you I'll have to give the Bruised Berry Ice a chance, but as indicated with a little more fruit.

@Andre: Thanks for the confirmation - the Mojito is definitely in my arsenal.

@vicTor: Awesome and insane... just the way I like it - agreed & many thanks! Definitely taking your advice and just "gooi" it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro

I got some sound advice from a fellow forumite. Scrawny gecko for 3mg or less. Prime nic for anything over 3mg. And I would opt for PG based. Easier to use and won't have any nicotine hotspots once shaken.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## yolandre

Many thanks @Spyro - it is exactly what I ordered.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Spyro said:


> I got some sound advice from a fellow forumite. Scrawny gecko for 3mg or less. Prime nic for anything over 3mg. And I would opt for PG based. Easier to use and won't have any nicotine hotspots once shaken.



Now I'm very curious, any specific reason???

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyro

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Now I'm very curious, any specific reason???



Prime nic is more expensive and allegedly better tasting at higher mls while scrawny is cheaper and tastes worse at higher concentrations. This is all allegedly as I haven't got enough experience to claim this myself.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Spyro said:


> Prime nic is more expensive and allegedly better tasting at higher mls while scrawny is cheaper and tastes worse at higher concentrations. This is all allegedly as I haven't got enough experience to claim this myself.



Interesting, thanks man

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Spyro said:


> Prime nic is more expensive and allegedly better tasting at higher mls while scrawny is cheaper and tastes worse at higher concentrations. This is all allegedly as I haven't got enough experience to claim this myself.



I have. Made some 6mg with Scrawny on a particular tobacco recipe I like strong... didn't enjoy it. Found it a bit harsh.

Didn't have a problem with Scrawny at 3mg or lower.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yolandre

Hi all,

Thought I can give an update in this totally noob DIY effort and that it might be of use to others considering DIY.

Firstly, a huge thanks to all the members for your posts with regard to DIY – the advice, coaching and tips are invaluable. A special thank you to @RichJB for The DIY Primer and @KZOR for the "how-to" video’s.

My son, @Rayman086, and I opted to purchase from Boss Vape whose prices at the time was best. Boss Vape could unfortunately not provide a couple of flavours which we subsequently procured from The Flavour Mill. Service from both suppliers were prompt and efficient, but I must compliment The Flavour Mill on their communication – absolutely brilliant. Boss Vape, in my humble opinion, will need to step up with e-mail communication as both mails I sent them more than 2 weeks ago still remain unanswered till today, but they were very efficient with telephonic communication.

We decided to start mixing 10ml’s per recipe just to test: Bruised Berry Ice (@rogue zombie), Fisherman’s Friend (@Patrick), Moose’s Creamy Coffee (@Rude Rudi), Mojito Havana 01 (@Andre), Mustard Milk (@Soutie), Red Liquorice (@rogue zombie) and SWAK (@darryn.britton). Without exception each recipe delivered perfect results - thank you so much to all recipe contributors!

With a couple of other recipes still awaiting testing all the above recipes were re-produced in larger quantities thus finding a long-term spot in our collection. Spurred by the success of the first DIY a new recipe is in the making which will obviously be shared upon this forum.


Many, many thanks to everyone once again!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Congrats @yolandre 
Thanks for the update
Glad it went well for you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darryn.britton

yolandre said:


> Hi all,
> ..
> Many, many thanks to everyone once again!


Hi @yolandre,

Congrats and well done on what seems to be a stellar DIY startup.
The recipes all look fantastic and I'm honored to be among them with such brilliant mixers, thank you!

D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rayman086

Greetings all,

As mentioned above me and my dad have been approaching the DIY aspect of vaping. (All goes well and am attempting my first self made flavor which I am unfortunately not satisfied enough to reveal quite yet. Tastes good, just not good enough!) Unfortunately we have hit a snag on one of the recipes we are trying to mix which require Hangsen Blueberry. Does anyone know if there are any concentrates we could use to substitute HS Blueberry with?

Kind regards,
S.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

I don't think you'll find a direct sub for HS, it's apparently quite different from other blueberries. I would just try another blueberry in the meantime, till Blck has stock of HS again. What blueberries do you have? FW would usually be my go-to for a single blueberry. For a combo blueberry, I'd use FA Bilberry, FW Blueberry, TFA Blueberry Extra or Wild.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rayman086

RichJB said:


> I don't think you'll find a direct sub for HS, it's apparently quite different from other blueberries. I would just try another blueberry in the meantime, till Blck has stock of HS again. What blueberries do you have? FW would usually be my go-to for a single blueberry. For a combo blueberry, I'd use FA Bilberry, FW Blueberry, TFA Blueberry Extra or Wild.



Thanks for the swift reply RichJB;

We currently have no stock of Blueberry or Blueberry Combos, We are attempting a new set of flavors and upping our stock of concentrates as well as purchasing a new line of concentrates for flavors. The blueberry flavor we are using is a plain blueberry and we will definitely try the FW Blueberry in the meantime (at least until we BLCKVapor receives stock). Your reply is greatly appreciated!

Thanks for great community feedback!
Best wishes,
S.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

If you don't have any blueberries at all, FW is a solid first one to get. It is used in 2002 recipes on ATF, the HS is used in only 148 recipes. That doesn't mean the FW is better, the HS may be newer or it may have taken mixers longer to tune into it. But it does illustrate what I recommended in the primer, of picking initial flavours that give you the most recipes and therefore the most utility. You certainly won't struggle to find recipes with FW Blueberry and there is a very good chance of you loving at least one of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rayman086

RichJB said:


> If you don't have any blueberries at all, FW is a solid first one to get. It is used in 2002 recipes on ATF, the HS is used in only 148 recipes. That doesn't mean the FW is better, the HS may be newer or it may have taken mixers longer to tune into it. But it does illustrate what I recommended in the primer, of picking initial flavours that give you the most recipes and therefore the most utility. You certainly won't struggle to find recipes with FW Blueberry and there is a very good chance of you loving at least one of them.



@RichJB;

Thanks a lot for the information! It is extremely appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lawrence A

@yolandre - congrats on your DIY journey.

@vicTor 



vicTor said:


> just gooi
> 
> ry4 double(tfa) - 5%
> vbic (tfa) - 2%
> 
> ...life's what you make it
> 
> @Paul33



I mixed this up and it's damn tasty - didn't know what to call it so landed on Caramel Ashcream (instead of Caramel Ice Cream) LOL.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Lawrence A said:


> @yolandre - congrats on your DIY journey.
> 
> @vicTor
> 
> 
> 
> I mixed this up and it's damn tasty - didn't know what to call it so landed on Caramel Ashcream (instead of Caramel Ice Cream) LOL.




hi @Lawrence A 

the recipe belongs to @Paul33 

he calls it Paul's RY4

sorry should have mentioned that earlier but glad you enjoy it, I cant get enough

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

